# what do you think of yeast? oatmeal? sweet potatoe?



## exotica (Nov 2, 2012)

I see yeast in so many nice quality dog foods? it really scares me? what do you think about it ? for dogs that are very fragile and sensitive? 


What about oatmeal? not sure what to think of this one yet?


Sweet potato? I still dont like it, i wish they would not add this so much and switch it with pumpkin? has anyone here ever had trouble with sweet potato? I just dont feel it is as good as people think it is. BUt its not that bad just not great like pumpkin. 


Rice will make my dogs stool turn so rock hard even brown rice! the only way she can eat rice is if she eats a lot of pumpkin with it! people know pumpkin is so great why not add it in everything? Just so upsetting that its in hardly anything. ANd the food it is in already have to much crap in it!


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

You don't want to add pumpkin to everything. Pumpkin has so much fiber in it, it could constipate a dog when given too much.


----------



## ambient_explosions (Oct 31, 2012)

id prefer to feed a sweet potato formula than a rice formula any day. I think it is a great option...


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

depends on the yeast, there's a difference between brewers yeast and nutritional yeast (deactivated), my dog is severely allergic to brewers yeast, but can eat foods with nutritional yeast with no problems. You'll see it most often in the form of "fermentation extract". For example horizon legacy:

CHICKEN, CHICKEN MEAL, TURKEY MEAL, PEAS, PEA STARCH, CHICKEN FAT (PRESERVED WITH MIXED TOCOPHEROLS, SOURCE OF VITAMIN E), SALMON, SALMON MEAL, EGG PRODUCT, HERRING OIL (PRESERVED WITH MIXED TOCOPHEROLS, SOURCE OF VITAMIN E), FRUCTOOLIGOSACCHARIDES, YUCCA SCHIDIGERA EXTRACT,* DRIED ASPERGILLUS NIGER FERMENTATION EXTRACT, DRIED ASPERGILLUS ORYZAE FERMENTATION EXTRACT, PINEAPPLE, DRIED TRICHODERMA LONGIBRACHIATUM FERMENTATION EXTRACT, DRIED RHIZOPUS ORYZAE FERMENTATION EXTRACT, DRIED ENTEROCOCCUS FAECIUM FERMENTATION PRODUCT, DRIED LACTOBACILLUS CASEI FERMENTATION PRODUCT, DRIED LACTOBACILLUS ACIDOPHILUS FERMENTATION PRODUCT, DRIED BIFIDOBACTERIUM BIFIDUM FERMENTATION PRODUCT, DRIED LACTOBACILLUS PLANTARUM FERMENTATION PRODUCT*, TAURINE, VITAMIN A ACETATE, VITAMIN D3 SUPPLEMENT, VITAMIN E SUPPLEMENT, VITAMIN B12 SUPPLEMENT, RIBOFLAVIN, NIACIN, FOLIC ACID, PYRIDOXINE HYDROCHLORIDE, THIAMINE MONONITRATE, D-CALCIUM PANTOTHENATE, BIOTIN, L-ASCORBYL-2-POLYPHOSPHATE (SOURCE OF VITAMIN C), FERROUS SULPHATE, IRON PROTEINATE, ZINC SULPHATE, ZINC PROTEINATE, MANGANOUS OXIDE, MANGANESE PROTEINATE, COPPER SULPHATE, COPPER PROTEINATE, CALCIUM IODATE, SODIUM SELENITE, MAGNESIUM OXIDE.


----------



## exotica (Nov 2, 2012)

i found brown rice causes constipation not pumpkin


also wouldnt fiber cause soft stools?


----------



## Kibblelady (Jul 13, 2012)

I have never, ever found brown rice, or rice in any form, to cause constipation. All the foods over the years I have fed have had rice, especially brown rice, and I never have any GI or stool problems with my dogs. What makes you think this is an issue with your dog?


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

both sweet potato and oatmeal support the liver.
that's the best i can do.


----------



## July11 (Jul 7, 2011)

Unosmom, with respect, those ingredients that you bolded are probiotics, I believe. Brewers Yeast is Saccharomyces Cerevisiae. In looking at the ingredients in the Adult formula, I don't see that listed, but it is listed in the Puppy formula. 
Brewers Yeast is a wonderful supplement, unless your dog is allergic to it. I guess the only way to know is to feed it for a few days, and if your dog doesn't get dry, flaky skin, or sudden over the top itching, then your dog can tolerate it. 
Most of us think of it as a flea repellent that works for some but not all dogs, but B.Y. has several other benefits, helps with stress, improves skin and coat condition, (I searched for Eons to find an effective skin supplement for my female with very sensitive skin and once I started her on Brewers Yeast, her skin started improving within a day) and since it has a lot of B Vitamins, it can help your dog's energy level, especially if you are competing. 

I kept overlooking it because with my dog having itching problems just the word "Yeast" frightened me. After researching it, I felt it was worth a try. It has made a big difference in her problems. It's just amazing for me to see her lying around relaxing for hours and not scratching or biting or licking at herself.


----------

